# FR: vouloir - imparfait / passé composé



## sensa

I have read everything on imparfait vs. passé composé, but I am confused how the rules apply to these examples:

[…]

2) J'ai voulu voir maman tout de suite.

I would have put imparfait here since this is an "action or state of an unspecified duration"??

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## jann

Vouloir is a verb that can "change" meaning depending on whether you put it in passé composé or in imparfait.  In imparfait, it describes "a state of mind of unspecified duration," so this is the tense you use if you mean to say "I wanted to see Mom right away."

But in passé composé, vouloir means that you acted (specific moment of action) on that state of mind:
j'ai voulu + infinitive = I wanted and I acted on my wanting -->> _I tried to do X_
je n'ai pas voulu = I didn't want and I acted on my not wanting --> _I refused_

So the fact that your sentence is in passé composé makes it mean, "I tried to see Mom right away."  This is a single action of definite duration, so it makes sense to use passé composé to communicate this idea.

Does that make sense? 

Jann
Member and Moderator

PS.  You'll notice I split your thread because of our single question thread rule.


----------



## Drechuin

jann said:


> But in passé composé, vouloir means that you acted (specific moment of action) on that state of mind:
> j'ai voulu + infinitive = I wanted and I acted on my wanting -->> _I tried to do X_
> je n'ai pas voulu = I didn't want and I acted on my not wanting --> _I refused_




Other possibility: if the fact that you wanted your mother was triggered by a specific event.
For example: _Quand l'orage a éclaté, j'ai voulu voir maman_. As soon as ther storm bursted, I wanted to see my mum.
Whereas with the imparfait _Quand l'orage a éclaté, je voulais voir maman_ means: When the storm bursted, I was wanting my mum.
(I hope the innuendo is well translated in english ^^).


----------



## jann

Yes, Drechuin, you've explained it very well! 

Your explanation requires that there be another clause in sensa's sentence. And if that other clause is there (though sensa did not give it to us), then the translation you describe is probably the correct one! But we need more context to know for sure...


----------



## waycoo

When using vouloir, when is it appropriate to use the imperfect vs passe compose, because the direct translation of the imperfect "was wanting" always sounds awkward to me.  In english, we always say "wanted" regardless of the time frame and whether or not it was recurring.   The same applies to aimer.  For example, which tense would you use for: "they did not like their king"?


----------



## Outsider

Normally the imperfect.

The question you ask is difficult to explain to English speakers, but it is possible to use the _passé_ with many verbs like _vouloir_ (there's a name for such verbs, but I forget what it is), although the _imparfait_ is the most common tense in practice. The difference between the _imparfait_ and the _passé_ is a subtle nuance concerning whether the state is seen by the speaker as static (_imparfait_), or later cut short by some other fact or event (_passé_).

*Je voulais être un chanteur.* --> I wanted to be a singer [for a period, sometime in the past].

*J'ai voulu être un chanteur.* --> I wanted to be a singer [at one time, but something happened that put an end to my wish]. 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Maître Capello

Outsider said:


> *Je voulais être un chanteur.* --> I wanted to be a singer [for a period, sometime in the past].
> *J'ai voulu être un chanteur.* --> I wanted to be a singer [at one time, but something happened that put an end to my wish].


Not exactly.

_Je voulais être chanteur_ = [At that time] I wanted to be a singer [but then I changed my mind and never became one]

_J'ai voulu être chanteur_ = [At that time] I wanted to be a singer. [I started to take lessons and finally became one years later] *or* [At that time] I wanted to be a singer [but I eventually changed my mind]

Here the passé composé is purely factual whereas the imperfect conveys some feeling such as regret or amusement that somehow links it to the present.


----------



## Icetrance

Je voulais être chanteur = I wanted to a singer (at that time)

J'ai voulu être chanteur = I tried to become singer

The passé composé of  "vouloir" in the affirmative means that someone tried to do something; in the negative, it means "to refuse to do something"

Il n'a pas voulu m'accompagner = He refused to go with me

You may wonder how you say "All of sudden, he didn't want to go with me." Well, I don't think you say "Tout d'un coup, il n'a pas voulu m'accompagner" because that implies that he refused to go with you. I would think that you'd say "Tout d'un coup, il n'a pas eu envie de m'accompagner."

I hope this helps.


----------



## The Sassy Professor

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !  Je serai ravie s’il y aurait quelqu’un qui puisse mettre fin à une dispute.  J’ai rencontré la question suivante sur une épreuve :
*Directions :*
*Formez des phrases complètes à l’aide des éléments donnés :*
*Tu / ne pas / vouloir / porter un toast / hier soir ?*

Ma réponse préférée :
*Tu n’as pas voulu porter un toast hier soir ?*
J’ai dit « … n’as pas voulu » au passé composé à cause des mots « hier soir ».  A mon avis, cela exige le passé composé parce qu’ils indiquent un fait accompli et « hier soir » est un indicateur temporel.  Mais, quelqu'un d'autre rejette cette explication à cause du mot « vouloir ».  Il croit qu’il faut construire la phrase comme cela :
*Tu ne voulais pas porter un toast hier soir ?*
Son explication : Il faut utiliser l’imparfait parce que vouloir, c’est un verbe d’état psychologique ou une attitude.
Qui a raison ici ?


----------



## maarten-martin

Bonjour,
Au feeling: "tu n'as pas voulu": tu as refusé (activement, tu as dit "non" à un moment donné), "tu ne voulais pas": tu as évité (tout au long de la soirée).
D'accord avec cette interprétation?
Cordialement,


----------



## Fred_C

Bonsoir.
La différence entre l'imparfait et le passé composé ne peut pas se traiter en termes de "tort ou raison".
Vos deux phrases sont valables, exactement comme ces deux phrases:
"I did not want", "I will not want".
(je ne dis pas que la différence est la même, mais je dis que sans savoir ce que vous voulez dire, on ne peut pas vous conseiller l'une ou l'autre...)

Si vous voulez simplement raconter le fait que vous n'avez pas voulu porter un toast comme un événement dans la suite de votre récit, utilisez le passé composé.
Si vous voulez indiquer que vous n'avez pas voulu porter un toast, et que vous voulez expliquer une autre attitude par ce refus, alors, vous utiliserez l'imparfait, parce que ce refus est une circonstance qui explique d'autres faits, *dont la durée est plus courte*.


Quant à votre question, j'ai peur que vous ayez tort tous les deux.
"Hier soir" n'empêche pas d'utiliser l'imparfait (donc vous avez tort, hélas)
Un verbe qui évoque un état psychologique n'oblige pas à utiliser l'imparfait, (donc votre ami a tort, hélas)
Cependant, on peut dire que lorsqu'on a besoin d'expliquer (à l'imparfait) le contexte d'action plus courtes, (au passé composé), alors ces contextes sont souvent des états d'âmes.
Mais ce n'est pas une raison grammaticale, c'est simplement parce que dans la vie, nos actions sont souvent dictées par nos états d'âme....


----------



## L'Inconnu

Qui a raison ici?

Alors, tu connais les règles aussi bien que moi.

"Il faut utiliser l’imparfait parce que vouloir, c’est un verbe d’état psychologique ou une attitude."

Si l’imparfait s’appliquait rigoureusement à tout les cas, il ne serait pas même nécessaire d’apprendre   à conjuguer le verbe vouloir dans le passé composé! Donc, tous les profs et les étudiants de français peuvent facilement reconnaître que ce raisonnement et faux. Donné que l’imparfait est le bon choix pour la plupart des cas, le truc est de reconnaître les circonstances où il faut utiliser le passé composé. Pratiquement tous les textes de grammaire trait ce sujet.

Je _voulais_ le faire, mais je ne l’_ai_ même pas _essayé_!
J’_ai voulu_ la pomme qu’il m’_a offerte_.​
La première phrase s’agit d’une envie ou désir qui n’a pas été réalisé. Dans la deuxième, on peut remplacer ‘j’ai voulu’ avec ‘j'ai pris’ ou ‘j’ai accepté’. Donc, il est clair qu’il s’agit d’un fait accompli. Dans ton exemple:

Tu n’as pas voulu porter un toast hier soir?​
Il me semble qu’il s’agit d’un fait accompli, c’est à dire l’action de _refuser_ de faire quelque chose. Ça suit logiquement que si tu portais en fait le toast, l’imparfait s’appliquerait.

Tu ne voulais pas porter un toast hier soir, mais quand même tu l’as fait.​


----------



## Icetrance

Voici d'autres exemples pour vous éclaircir les idées.

_Je voulais t'aider ce soir_ = I wanted to help you (was in a state of wanting to help you, but whether that state changed is unknown)

_J'ai voulu t'aider, mais tu ne voulais pas d'aide_ = I tried to help you, but you didn't want any help (j'ai voulu = the action of trying, not a state)


----------



## Philo2009

Just a word of warning: beware of relying too much on direct one-for-one correspondences of verb phrases when determining the appropriate tense for a French verb.

English verbs such as 'want' and 'love' are technically classed as 'stative', meaning, in semantic terms, that they refer to a state or condition (as opposed to a 'dynamic', or action, verb, like 'run, sing, walk' etc.) and, in structural terms, that they generally do not occur in the progressive form*. Thus, _he wanted _can refer just as well to a long-term past desire (equivalent to Fr. _il voulait_) as to one merely conceived momentarily (= _il a voulu/ il voulut_) .

(* at least in formal/careful usage)



The Sassy Professor said:


> Tu n’as pas voulu porter un toast hier soir ?
> Tu ne voulais pas porter un toast hier soir ?


I would accept either. The presence of a past time adverbial in French, in and of itself, neither necessitates nor rules out the use of a particular past tense. The choice as to imperfect or present perfect is purely one of _viewpoint:_ if, in the speaker's view, the action of the verb is considered as having occurred either habitually or over an extended period, then the imperfect will naturally be preferred. If, on the other hand, it is considered as having been limited to a single occurrence of relatively short or momentary duration, then the present perfect (or, in literature, the past historic) will be preferred.

In your friend's version, the entirety, or at least the majority, of the period designated as 'hier soir' is presented as the modifier to the verb phrase, whereas in your version, we are intended to understand that reference is merely to some otherwise unidentified point _during_ the evening in question. Naturally, either interpretation is potentially valid.

*Vous avez donc tous les deux raison, mon ami!!*


----------



## Icetrance

However, if you wanted to say that you wanted to slap someone across the face when you were insulted by him or her, you'd wouldn't say "J'ai voulu le/la gifler au travers du visage" unless you_ *tried*_ to slap him or her after the fact. Rather, something like "J'ai eu envie de le/la gifler après son insulte" would be called for.


----------



## Fred_C

maarten-martin said:


> "tu n'as pas voulu": tu as refusé (activement, tu as dit "non" à un moment donné), "tu ne voulais pas": tu as évité (tout au long de la soirée).


Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord avec le fait que "tu n'as pas voulu" signifie "tu as refusé", car il est clair que "tu as refusé" signifie un événement.
"Tu ne voulais pas" utilise l'imparfait pour indiquer les circonstances d'autres choses qui se sont passées pendant ce temps.
Par exemple, "tu ne voulais pas" peut servir à expliquer "tu as évité de..."
(C'est pourquoi on peut dire que le sens est le même, je suis d'accord.)

Mais la phrase "tu as évité" utilise le passé composé par ce qu'il s'agit de nombreux événements ponctuels ("tu as refusé plusieurs fois"). Tous ces événements se produisent dans la circonstance : "Tu ne voulais pas".


----------



## Icetrance

Although often times "vouloir" in the passé composé means "tried" (or "refused" in the negative), it can just mean that you wanted to do something at a given moment. Context is everything.

Examples:

J'ai voulu l'aider, mais il ne veut pas d'aide =  I tried to help him, but he doesn't want any help.

J'ai voulu crier quand j'ai vu le fouillis dans ma chambre =  I wanted to scream when I saw the mess in my room

~~~

This is a complicated discussion and "les choses ne sont pas si tranchées que ça". Everything depends on context.

I'm not sure I'd always translate "vouloir" in the passé composé by "refused". Let me give you an example:

_Je n'ai pas (plus) voulu aller à cette partie du pays quand j'ai entendu parler des attentats qui s'y passent._

Here, _vouloir_ in the passé composé is about a sudden change in desire: I no longer wanted or didn't want to go to this part of the country when I heard about the terrorist attacks going on there. I don't think "refuse" would be the meaning here, imho.That said, a lot of the times the best translation would be "refused".

Another example would be:_ "Je n'ai pas voulu répondre à la question quand j'ai appris qu'elle se rapportait à ma religion."_ I think "didn't want to" would be the best translation here. If you wanted to say that you refused to answer the question, you could say it like this: _Je n'ai pas voulu répondre à la question parce qu'elle se rapportait à ma religion._

I could be wrong about all of this, but that's how I see the difference.

~~~

This may help people sort things out:
_
J'ai voulu + inf_ = I wanted (ça m'est arrivé de vouloir + inf) _OR_ J'ai voulu + inf = I tried (j'ai essayé de + inf)

You have to have the context in front of you to know for sure which meaning the passé composé of "vouloir" has. I will say that it does usually mean "to try", though there are times where the meaning is indeed "wanted", no matter what your grammar book or French teacher says or fails to say (this topic is never addressed thoroughly anywhere, which is such a shame). So then, if you think "tried" or any variation thereof sounds a bit awkward in the context, it's probably because the passé composé of "vouloir" is being used to mean "wanted" (in the sense of "suddenly got a desire" to do whatever it may have been). Most of the time the context should make it pretty clear. Should you still be unsure, then even a French native may not know the intended meaning.

By the way, if the negation is not of the "ne...pas" kind (i.e., Je n'ai plus/jamais voulu), you can be sure that it means ony "wanted" and never "tried."

Correction from my last post: Je n'ai pas voulu répondre à la question quand j'ai appris qu'elle se rapportait à ma religion = I would not answer (refused) the question... (didn't realize my mistake)

So many non-natives get confused over this because it is so poorly explained.

~~~

"_J'ai voulu voir maman_" can also mean "_I tried to see mom_" in a sentence like "_J'ai voulu voir maman, mais l'infirmière m'a refusé l'accès à sa chambre"._ Most of the time, "vouloir" in the passé composé  + infinitive means "to try to...";  but there are times where it might mean that you of all sudden got the desire to do something (avoir une envie soudaine de faire quelque chose). Most of the time you can easily figure it out by the context (if "try" doesn't make any sense at all, think "sudden wanting" came over the person). And if the context isn't making it really clear, then you should avoid using it all together as most francophones would understand it automatically as "to try to" unless the context dictates otherwise (ce serait à éviter donc).

Another point: the difference between "to want" and "to try" is sometimes so related that one implies the other.

I forgot to mention that if someone said  "_Quand l'orage a éclaté, j'ai voulu voir maman_" without any further context, I would automatically think that it meant "_When the storm broke out, I tried to see mom_". Again, the context should make it clear what is meant, but to make sure that there is no confusion, perhaps  you could also say "_Quand l'orage a éclaté, j'ai voulu ma maman"_ (without an infinitive, the meaning is always "to want").


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Peut-on dire :
'Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu _as voulu_ me dire' .
Ou doit-on dire :
'Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu _voulais_ me dire' .


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, avec une nuance différente :

_Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu *as voulu* me dire_ → Tu as voulu me dire quelque chose *à un moment bien précis*.
_Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu *voulais* me dire_ → Il n'y a aucun moment exact sous-entendu ; il s'agit juste d'une *intention générale*.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I believe I have found another example in _Le rouge et le noir _by Stendahl. Mme Rênal is speaking to Julien Sorel who has been chosen as her children’s tutor. She is afraid that he will beat her sons if they do learn their Latin lessons. Speaking of her oldest son, she says: « Une fois son père a voulu  le battre ; l’enfant a été malade pendant toute une semaine, et cependant c’était un bien petit coup. » I would have written simply « son père l’a battu...» what is the sense of _vouloir _here?


----------



## Maître Capello

The imparfait would not be appropriate here as it would imply he did *not* beat his son, whereas the passé composé suggests he did.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Maître. Here is a page in a website that supports jann's explanation in #3. In that page, I notice that one of the translations for _vouloir _is "decided to." That would work for the passage in Stendahl. The boy's father decided to beat his son. However, I wonder if francophones are conscious of a change in the meaning of the verb depending upon the tense _imparfait _or _passé composé. _Perhaps they think more in terms of the aspect of the verb: _action inachevée _ou _action ponctuelle et achevée. _I have never seen any treatement of these verbs in a grammar written by francophones that speaks of a change of meaning.


----------



## Maître Capello

Charlie Parker said:


> I notice that one of the translations for _vouloir _is "decided to." That would work for the passage in Stendahl. The boy's father decided to beat his son.




The website you mention is however misleading as it wrongly suggests that _vouloir_ in the passé composé always means "decided to" or "tried to". It can indeed certainly also mean "wanted to" in some contexts.


----------



## Icetrance

In English, "wanted to" can easily imply that you "decided" or "tried to".  If you know the context, you just figure it out. It's the same thing in French, more or less. It all seems super complicated, but maybe it's not. C'est simple... il fallait y penser. LOL.

Examples:

_I see you retired last year. But, was it you who ultimately wanted to_? Here, "wanted" undoubtedly implies "decided".

In French,  if you were to say jokingly, "_J'ai voulu me tuer après avoir ouvert mes factures de Noël", _ the idea of *suddenly wanting* to kill yourself sprung to mind because you were so distressed when you saw all the money you now owe for your Christmas shopping splurge.  Here, the passé composé has nothing to do with "deciding to" or "trying to".  

Maybe not exactly, but "_ended up wanting to_" in English also implies a higher chance that the person decided or tried to do something. It is stronger than mere "wanting." For example, if I were to write, "_My father ended up wanting to beat me with his belt_", it implies that you most likely got the belt that night.  

So, I want to say that the "ended up" is sort of implied in the passé composé of "vouloir" (often times, *ended up wanting to = decided or tried to*) I'm just throwing these things out there for discussion.  Otherwise, the passé composé of "vouloir" is just about a precise moment of coming to want something or to do something.

Again, it all depends on the context. You'll figure it out with common sense most of the time. But, there are time you may be left in doubt because the context is fuzzy. A fun topic, to say the least.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux sont possibles, avec une nuance différente :
> 
> _Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu *as voulu* me dire_ → Tu as voulu me dire quelque chose *à un moment bien précis*.
> _Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu *voulais* me dire_ → Il n'y a aucun moment exact sous-entendu ; il s'agit juste d'une *intention générale*.


J'arrive pas du tout à voir la nuance.
_Hier, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu *voulais* me dire quand tu m'as pris à part pendant le repas._
Là, je parle bien d'un moment précis, et je ne vois pas en quoi l'imparfait serait faux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes, mais là vous avez ajouté une proposition temporelle. Je parlais quant à moi de la phrase telle quelle, sans aucun ajout. Quoi qu'il en soit, il ne s'agit bien que d'une *nuance*, pas d'un sens totalement différent. Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais dit que l'imparfait serait faux puisque j'ai dit que les deux temps étaient possibles.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Ah d'accord, merci.

Je suis pas très fort en grammaire, et il m'arrive parfois de faire des fautes grammaticales pour le français "strict" du fait du laxisme du français "parlé" qui a une grande influence sur moi (faut dire que j'ai jamais été très attentif en cours de français quand j'étais petit  ).


----------



## seung

Hello,

As I understand it, "vouloir" is a verb that describes a state and is, therefore, often used in the imparfait. The phrase "un jour" would trigger passé composé as it describes a definite period in the past. So if I were to say, "One day, I wanted to buy some candy," in which tense would I write vouloir?


----------



## olivier68

Imparfait ou passé composé… cela dépend de la suite et du contexte ;-)


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue, seung.

Le passé composé et le passé simple expriment classiquement une action brève.
_Un jour / Un soir/ Un matin,  j'ai voulu...
Un jour, je voulus...
 = l'envie m'a pris / me prit de..._

Avec l'imparfait :_ 
- Un jour je voulais faire ceci, le lendemain je voulais faire cela. _(répétition, habitude)
_- Un jour, alors que je voulais..., ...  / Un matin,  je voulais..., mais... _et la suite au passé composé ou simple.


----------



## Hildy1

"J'ai voulu voir maman tout de suite. Mais le concierge m'a dit qu'il fallait que je rencontre le directeur."

I agree with the remarks in the posts above that the passé composé of _vouloir_ often reports an attempt to do something. In this case, the attempt consisted of a request.

I asked to see Mama immediately. But... (I was not allowed to see her).


----------



## Maître Capello

In that context the passé composé indeed makes a lot of sense because _j'ai voulu_ refers to a specific request rather than a lasting wish.

The imparfait is however still possible.


----------



## friasc

Je traduis un passage tiré d'une interview où un basketteur français revient sur sa décision de quitter son club en France afin de se présenter à la draft de la NBA :

Ce n'est pas si facile que ça mais *c'est ce que je voulais*. [...] Il ne faut surtout pas croire que je suis triste ou je ne sais quoi, *c'est ce que j'ai voulu* [...].

Pour le fragment à l'imparfait (c'est ce que je voulais), je pense que 'that's what I wanted' convient bien. En revanche, pour la phrase au passé composé, je me demande s'il ne faut pas comprendre 'j'ai voulu' comme une sorte d'ellipse de 'j'ai voulu faire' : 'that's what I decided to do', 'that's the choice I made'.

Autrement dit, est-ce que 'j'ai voulu' exprime principalement une intention ou une action ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourriez-vous citer l'extrait complet s'il vous plaît ?

J'ai trouvé l'extrait complet ici :


> Ce n’est pas si facile que ça mais je l’ai cherché, c’est ce que je voulais. Je suis bien, tranquille. Il ne faut surtout pas croire que je suis triste ou je ne sais quoi : c’est ce que j’ai voulu, je travaille toujours. Je suis concentré sur les victoires, pas sur mes stats…



Le basketteur aurait presque pu dire _C'est ce que j'ai toujours voulu_, autrement dit, _That's what I've always wanted_, ou peut-être même tout simplement au présent _C'est ce que je veux_. En tout cas, dans ce contexte, il n'y a pour moi pas de différence de sens entre _je voulais_ et _j'ai voulu_.



friasc said:


> Autrement dit, est-ce que 'j'ai voulu' exprime principalement une intention ou une action ?


Je ne vois vraiment pas comment le verbe _vouloir_ pourrait exprimer une action… C'est donc nécessairement une intention.


----------



## friasc

Vous avez raison j'ai mal copié. Voici le passage entier

C'est différent, c'est un gros changement sur tout plein de choses. Il faut s'y faire, c'est le métier et il fallait bien partir un jour de Cholet. Ce n'est pas si facile que ça mais je l'ai cherché, c'est ce que je voulais. Je suis bien, tranquille. Il ne faut pas croire que je suis triste ou je ne sais quoi : c'est ce que j'ai voulu, je travaille toujours.


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être ne l'avez-vous pas remarqué, mais j'ai modifié mon message entre-temps…


----------



## friasc

Merci MC. En irait-il de même pour la citation suivante (extraite d'une interview avec l'humoriste François-Xavier Demaison)

- Vous ne regrettez jamais votre vie d’avant ? 
- Jamais.
- Mais à l’époque, vous aviez la sécurité d’un salaire qui tombait tous les mois, vous n’aviez pas l’angoisse de l’incertitude du lendemain propre à la vie d’artiste.
- Bien sûr, mais ça vaut le coup. Cette part de risques justifie tout le reste. Je ne sais pas de quoi sera fait demain, *mais c’est ce que j’ai voulu.* C’est une aventure.

Si on mettait la partie en caractère gras à l'imparfait, cela ne changerait rien au sens de la phrase ? N'y aurait-il pas une nuance du type :

... c'est ce que je voulais (description d'un état d'esprit à l'arrière-plan de l'action)
... c'est ce que j'ai voulu (intention qui s'est traduite en acte)


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y aurait bien une nuance possible : l'imparfait dit seulement que c'était ce qu'il voulait à ce moment-là, mais cela pourrait ne plus être le cas maintenant ; avec le passé composé, c'est forcément encore vrai. Le passé composé est donc un peu plus logique dans le contexte de l'humoriste qui ne regrette pas sa décision. Cette remarque vaut en fait aussi pour le basketteur.

_C'est ce que j'*ai voulu*._ = That's what I*'ve wanted*.
_C'est ce que je *voulais*._ = That's what I *wanted*.


----------



## friasc

Merci encore MC. Si je vous suis bien, la phrase à l'imparfait "c'est ce que je voulais" est en soi ambiguë en ceci qu'elle ne permet pas à elle seule de savoir si la situation qu'elle évoque est encore d'actualité au moment de l'énonciation. Sans plus de contexte, on ne peut savoir si l'état d'esprit exprimé par le verbe 'vouloir' dure encore ("c'est ce que je voulais et que je veux toujours") ou a déjà pris fin ("c'est ce que je voulais mais plus maintenant"). Seul le contexte ou une précision supplémentaire du type "... et c'est toujours le cas" permettrait de le déterminer.

Par contre, la phrase au passé composé "ce que j'ai voulu", sans autre précision, laisserait supposer que la situation est toujours d'actualité. Il s'agit en somme de l'opposition de l'imparfait qui présente les choses comme étant ancrées dans un passé révolu, et du passé composé qui lui garde des liens avec le présent et peut donc servir à exprimer un fait qui a commencé dans le passé et est toujours vrai dans le présent.

Je me demande maintenant si, dans un autre contexte, on pourrait utiliser le passé composé pour insister sur le caractère éphémère de l'état de désir désigné par le verbe 'vouloir', par exemple :

- Comptes-tu toujours travailler dans ce domaine après tes études ?
- C'est ce que j'ai voulu au début mais maintenant j'en doute.

- Penses-tu toujours acheter ce modèle ?
- J'ai voulu un moment mais maintenant j'hésite.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passé composé ne serait pas totalement impossible dans la première phrase, mais il serait moins naturel que l'imparfait.

Quant à la deuxième, elle n'est pas naturelle indépendamment de la question du temps parce qu'elle donne l'impression que _un moment_ est le COD du verbe _vouloir_.


----------

